# first deer, ever



## DJ4wd (Nov 30, 2010)

Well even though its a doe, and it taken my all this time, I shot this doe last night. I was still in my regular clothes, and grabbed the Mossburg 500 and was in the wood a total of 15 min before she showed up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice deer. So it's a doe, eats just like the meat of a buck, maybe even better. Ya got to start some place I do know that. 

 Al


----------



## deeker (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats on the first deer!

Most doe meat is better than most meat from a buck.

Nice job!!

We hunt a lot of cow elk here in Utah. Better meat from a cow than an older bull. 

Kevin


----------



## luckycutter (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't get hung up on it not being a buck. The important thing is that you got your first one and will soon have it in the freezer. Just keep hunting and more deer will find their way in your sights. Good job!


----------



## Bigrod (Dec 1, 2010)

Gotta start somewhere. I had killed 15 does with my bow before I got my first buck with it. Gool luck on gettin ya a buck!


----------



## oxbow (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations

Meat for the freezer

Rep sent


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

Bigrod said:


> Gotta start somewhere. I had killed 15 does with my bow before I got my first buck with it. Gool luck on gettin ya a buck!



It seems I have a 20 to 8 buck ratio with my bow and many misses with 4 does my crossbow but I have ate and harvested 32 deer since my first took with my mathews Ohio has some monster bucks so hang in there maybe try the bow you can thank me later good doe


----------



## DJ4wd (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just saying in my post that I don't care that its a doe. I cant eat the antlers, nor can I afford to have it mounted. Having degenerative arthritus through out my back it makes sitting still for more than 2 hrs nearly impossible, so Im very glad I have my blind.
Here in Ohio they are saying that we have around 100k more deer this year than last, so I plan on tagging a few more, and my oldest son is excited about it too.
Bow is still in, shotgun is in till Sat I believe, then Muzzleloader, and then 1 more weekend of shotgun later. So chances are still good for a few more in the freezer.
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for thining the herd, one less deer to eat crops or get hit by a car.


----------



## KD57 (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats!! No shame in a doe, they are harder to kill than a buck if you are bowhunting them, especially the old mature ones. They make better freezer meat too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats, Meat is meat. Does are Good eating. Keep hangin in there, A buck will come your way one day.


----------



## yooper (Dec 1, 2010)

baldies are better eating!


----------



## 820wards (Dec 21, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Well even though its a doe, and it taken my all this time, I shot this doe last night. I was still in my regular clothes, and grabbed the Mossburg 500 and was in the wood a total of 15 min before she showed up.



Congratulations on the first deer! :biggrinbounce2:

jerry-


----------



## sbhooper (Dec 22, 2010)

You will always remember your first deer. It is totally irrelevant that it is a doe. Actually, mature does can be tougher to kill than bucks a lot of the time. I was doing a damage control job this summer and there were bucks all over. I had to change tactics to kill the number of does that I needed to take. 

I process all my own meat, so I like having lots of meat to make sausage, jerky, snak stiks etc. You will be hooked now. Load up the freezer!


----------



## tree md (Dec 22, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on your first deer! Will be good eating.


----------



## Erock (Dec 27, 2010)

congrats man, no harm takin a doe as mine was also a doe. Not sure if you kept it but I would definitely recommend you keep the heart and try it. That is if you didn't turn it to mush when you shot it. Ven heart ranks up there with the back straps and the loins, maybe even better! (IMO of course)


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the Venision Harvest ! No shame in a Doe as has been observed . I harvested my 1st 8 Point Buck during Black Powder and was hooked . Have hunted moose for decades , but deer are quite numerous also . I have my blind set for next yrs bow season .


----------

